# Top 10 strategiekriegsspiele



## MasterSax (21. Mai 2011)

Top 10 strategiekriegsspiele ?

welche spiele spielt ihr ? oder welche muß mann gezockt haben ? 

-company of hearos 
-Silent Hunter 3


----------



## Resax (21. Mai 2011)

starcraft 2
schlacht um mittelerde 1-2


----------



## Roschnie (21. Mai 2011)

bis jetzt nur SC 2


----------



## widder0815 (21. Mai 2011)

Total War Rom
C&C
Blitzkrieg
SuddenStrike
Stongold


----------



## DarkMo (21. Mai 2011)

bei c&c aber nur nich teil4 ^^

world in conflict is auch nich schlecht.


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

Starcraft 2, Dawn of War 1 und alle Addons sowie Dawn of War 2+Addons, C&C 3 Tiberium Wars und Anno 1404


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2011)

Commandos
C& C
Soldiers


----------



## Shi (21. Mai 2011)

Starcraft 2, AoE 1+2, Panzers Serie, Blitzkrieg 1+2


----------



## Per4mance (21. Mai 2011)

Starcraft1, warcraft2, Command & Conquer 1 & generals+addon, age of empires 1-2,


----------



## Niza (21. Mai 2011)

Starcraft 1 und 2 ,Anno 1404 und Command und conquer 3 Tiberium Wars


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (21. Mai 2011)

World in Conflict, Age of Empires, Anno 1503


----------



## zøtac (21. Mai 2011)

Warcraft III


----------



## Ich 15 (21. Mai 2011)

Command & Conquer 3 (bis einschließlich tiberium wars ) 
world in conflict
CoH
Total War
Suprem Commander 
Schlacht um Mittelerde 
Star Wars Empire At War
Empire Earth (Teil 1)
America
Age of Empire

mit Age of Empire, Empire Earth und C&C hatte ich am meisten Spaß


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Mai 2011)

Jo, Blitzkrieg, World in Confict, C&C, Company of Heroes, Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance. World in Conflict ist endgeil (auch im Multiplayer) und hat auch noch ne aktuelle Grafik. Wer das noch nicht gezockt hat sollte es schleunigst nachholen.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

C&C bis Kanes Rache... Erst da hatte ich die Faxen dicke da die Verbindung beim Online spielen oft asynchron wurde ... und dafür bezahlt man auch noch 40€ ... Raubkopie per Hamachi lief genauso "gut"

Meisten Spaß hatte ich bei C&C 1... 1vs1 per Nullmodem Kabel und Styroporplatte als Sichtschutz zwischen meinem Kollegen und mir 

SC2 würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren aber auf die Katze im Sack hab ich keinen Bock.... Falls es mir nicht zusagt darf ich den Titel mit nem schönen Verlust (dank Acc Kopplung) weiterverkaufen.


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

Dr.Snuggles schrieb:
			
		

> SC2 würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren aber auf die Katze im Sack hab ich keinen Bock.... Falls es mir nicht zusagt darf ich den Titel mit nem schönen Verlust (dank Acc Kopplung) weiterverkaufen.



SC2 wird dir gefallen also brauchst du es auch nicht verkaufen Ich kenne keinen der sagt das Game sei schlecht.
Ansonsten leg eigens fuer SC2 eine neu neutrale Mail-Adresse an und du kannst es problemlos wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

Ja... stimmt schon per neuer Mail Adresse gehts... wird wohl auch darauf hinaus laufen.

Btw: Die Konsoleros sind bei dem Thema anscheinend deutlich leiderprobter. War neulich bei nem Kollegen der mir stolz seinen neuen "Mortal Combat" Teil auf der x-Box zeigen wollte. Also musste der erstmal seinen X-Box-Live Acc verlängern. Monatlich Zahlen um mit der X-Box online gehen zu dürfen... Cool. Danach den CD-Code vom Spiel eingeben um festzustellen dass er nicht spielen kann da das Spiel hier indiziert ist. Also musste er auf ein Ösi bzw Schweizer Profil wechseln. 
Als er dann noch meinte dass der Käufer des Spiels (für den fall dass mein Kollege es weiter verkauft) nochmal blechen darf damit dieser dann Mortal Combat für seine X-Box freischalten kann... da konnt ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln was die Leute sich mittlerweile bieten lassen.

Genug off-Topic

Kultspiele die man gespielt haben sollte und ich vergessen habe
- Z
- Kommandos


----------



## MasterSax (22. Mai 2011)

hab jetzt suddenstrike 2 und Men of War. Assault Squad gezockt und irgendwie habsch die 2 spiele gleich wieder runtergehaun macht kein spaß mit der grafik und steuerung


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Mai 2011)

Sudden Strike Forever+RWM Mod
Blitzkrieg
Commandos
Commandos 2
Soldiers
Faces of War
Men of War
Company of Heroes+Blitzkrieg Mod


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Mai 2011)

Naja auf Platz 1 ist aufjedenfall Starcraft 2 da kommt nichts dran Dawn of War ist aucgh ganz lustig. Und Warcraft 3 nicht zu vergessen...


----------



## Clonemaster (23. Mai 2011)

SC 1, 2 *-|-*  CoH* -|-* C&C 3* -|-* W3 *-|-* AoE 1, 2, 3 *-|-* Anno... naja zählt nur halb find ich ^^


----------



## wiley (24. Mai 2011)

close combat reihe,spiele ich seit dem zweiten teil.(müsste 1999 gewesen sein^^)


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2011)

Supreme Commander / World in Conflict / C&C / CoH / Warhammer 40K DoW / CiV / StarCraft

Aber über allen steht: Dungeon Keeper 2


----------



## DJ-SK (24. Mai 2011)

Starcraft 2
Rome: Total War
C&C 1-3
R.U.S.E.
Blitzkrieg 2
Siedler 3+4


----------



## debalz (24. Mai 2011)

C&C 3 Red Alert
Company of Heroes
Starcraft II
Tetris


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Eindeutig AOE 2 + AOE 3


----------



## Noob87 (24. Mai 2011)

Total war shogun2 märz 2011  ist mein lieblings strategiespiel


----------



## windi2000 (25. Mai 2011)

Company of Heroes, alle Teile
Starcraft 2
Blitzkrieg 1 + 2


----------



## gruena ork (29. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele eig. nur total war rome/medival2/shogun2.
Dawn of war 1+alle add-ons/2+alle add-ons.
Und Stronghold Crusader bzw. Crusader Extreme.


----------



## byte1981 (29. Mai 2011)

- Warcraft 3
- Starcraft 1+2
- C&C 1-3


----------



## UDC|AcE (3. Juni 2011)

definitiv schlacht um mittelerde 2 mit adh-addon und tw: rome und shogun... danach sc2


----------



## Conqi (4. Juni 2011)

Age of Empires 2 
World in Conflict
Anno (alle außer 1701, das war mir zu casual irgendwie)
Paraworld (kennt keine Sau, ist aber ein Top-RTS)


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. Juni 2011)

Age of Empires 2+3
Age of Mythology
Empire Earth


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. Juni 2011)

Die Krone gebührt selbstverständlich: 

StarCraft I + II

gefolgt von: 

C&C Tiberium War, Alarmstufe Rot

dann vielleicht noch:

Warcraft II und Age of the Empires II + III, Warhammer 40.000


----------



## Hatuja (4. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mal wieder Rise of Nations ausgegraben. Das ist echt ein geniales Spiel!
Solche Materialschlachten habe ich sonnst noch bei keinem RTS gesehen! Nach knapp 4 Stunden hatte jede der 6 Parteien über 4000 Einheiten in den Tod geschickt gehabt!


----------



## watercooled (4. Juni 2011)

Supremecommander FTW!

Oder wenn's auch älter sein darf: Syberia 1&2!


----------



## newjohnny (4. Juni 2011)

Supreme Commander, Warcraft 3, C&C3 Tibirium Wars, C&C Generals...


----------



## chickenwingattack (5. Juni 2011)

gerne unterschätzt ... dune 2000  

C&C Generals und Alarmstufe Rot

Aoe und Starcraft 1


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. Juni 2011)

Syndicate Wars
C&C Alarmstufe Rot 
Age of Empires
Supreme Commander
und zählt auch sowas wie Pizza Connection?  Ach ja...wie toll es doch wäre, genau davon nochmal eine neue Version mit aktueller Grafik zu bekommen. So vielseitig wie dieses Game habe ich kaum ein anderes erlebt =/


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juni 2011)

Rome Total War.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

Niemand erwähnte bisher SpellForce (1+2) !?
Ältere Titel jedoch nicht älter als SC1 oder manch anderes genanntes hier.
Ich will die hunderte von Stunden, die ich in den Kampagnen und vor allem im MP verbracht habe wirklicht nicht vergessen und bald krame ich es sicher wieder raus.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juni 2011)

Naja als "Strategiekriegsspiel" würd ich SF jetz net bezeichnen...

=================

Mein persönlicher Favorit is World in Conflict


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

Age of Empires


----------



## Fabi_habie (26. Juni 2011)

Da die meisten Games die ich im Kopf hatte hier schon genannt wurden, möchte ich euch "demigod" empfehlen ein wirklich sehr sehr geiles LAN Game mit epischen Schlachten! Ist eigentlich ein reines Tower Defense Game aber wirklich sehr geil!


----------



## Nico Bellic (26. Juni 2011)

C&C Generals + Addon sowie die ersten beiden Teile der Serie
World in Conflict
Panzers I
Blitzkrieg II
Sudden Strike
Kaiser
AOE 2


----------



## Opheliac (26. Juni 2011)

Star Wars Eaw+FoC
Company of Heroes + Mods
Dawn of War 1+2
World in Conflict
Command & Conquer 3
Suprem Commander 2
Total War Reihe
R.U.S.E.


----------



## Baer.nap (27. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Warcraft III



!!!11


----------



## rayon (28. Juni 2011)

Starcraft 2
Warcraft 3
Total War Rome
Stronghold Crusader (+ Stronghold1)
Age of Empires 2
R.U.S.E
Civilization und Anno 1701 (Wobei hier der Schwerpunkt nicht wircklich auf Krieg liegt)




Dr.Snuggles schrieb:


> SC2 würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren aber auf die Katze im Sack hab ich keinen Bock.... Falls es mir nicht zusagt darf ich den Titel mit nem schönen Verlust (dank Acc Kopplung) weiterverkaufen.


 
Ich kann dir den Key für eine 14- Tägige-Testversion geben! Ich habe nämlich noch 2 davon unütz bei mir in der Verpackung liegen!


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

Warcraft 3
Starcraft
Anno 1404
command & conquer alarmstufe rot


----------



## kühler (4. Juli 2011)

* Age of Empires III   
* Die Siedler 3

Ich hoffe auf das Offline "Age  of Empire 4"!


----------



## Hood (6. Juli 2011)

- Supreme Commander
- Stronghold (das 3. kommt dieses Jahr)
- Rise of Nations 
- Company of Heroes
- Total War Medieval II
- Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## amdfreak (7. Juli 2011)

Total War : Shogun 2
Eufloria ! Das gibts zurzeit auch ganz billig auf Steam.
Stronghold Legends (unausgeglichenes Spiel, macht aber mächtig Spass)
DHDR : Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 mit Add-On.


----------



## BrainChecker (10. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich bin ich kein sonderlicher Strategiespielfan, aber mein Star-Wars-Fimmel zog mich zu Empire at War hin.
Mit Mods auch heute noch grafisch gut


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Starcraft 1+2
Warcraft 1+2+3
dune 2000
Command&conquer 3
Empire Earth


----------



## Dum_Dum (20. Juli 2011)

kühler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf das Offline "Age of Empire 4"!


 Wer tut das nicht 

da wären noch: 
World in Conflict
Supreme Commander
Faces & Men of War
Company of Heroes
Empire at War (auch mit den tollen Mods)
Total War, v.a. Empire TW
die gesamte Age of Empires Reihe (und Age of Mythology)
Civilization II, IV und V
die X-Reihe
Warcraft III
Starcraft
C&C
Empire Earth
die Siedler 
die Anno-Reihe
Stronghold I
SuddenStrike
usw...


----------



## JimJuggy (21. Juli 2011)

Aktuell sieht es bei mir so aus:

- Total War Reihe allgemein
- AOE die komplette Reihe
- Starcraft II
- Company of Heroes
- C&C (vor allem die älteren Red Alert und Generals)
- Siedler 2-4 und der letzte Teil
- WC III
- Stronghold (Crusader)
- Anno Reihe
- Dawn of War

Die oberen werden aktuell gespielt, die unteren habe ich in guter Erinnerung.


----------



## Kingmagister (26. Juli 2011)

-Company of Heroes alle Teile (Jaaaa, auch ToV, welches zu Unrecht immer sehr runter gemacht wird)
-C+C
-Hearts of Iron (Muss man einfach mal gespielt haben. Erst frustet es, später wenn man es geblickt hat dann kommt der Spaß)
-Star Wars Empire at War (Ich fande die Erweiterung ganz besonders gut )
-Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2 (Bei Teil 1 macht der Einzelspieler mehr Spaß, aufgrund der Nähe zum Film. Im Multiplayer aber ist Teil 2 nicht zu schlagen.Schade, dass es kaum noch gespielt wird  )


----------



## kinglsey (29. Juli 2011)

-Age of Empires 2/ Age of Mythology (alt aber immernoch geil) 
-World in Conflict
-Starcraft 2
-Civilization
-Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2


----------



## Clean up Dan (29. Juli 2011)

Company of Heroes ist das beste


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Juli 2011)

unbedingt mal gespielt sollte man folgende Stategiespiele:

- Supreme Commander inkl Addon
- Age of Empires 2 inkl Conqerors Addon
- Stronghold, ebenso Stronghold Crusader
- Star Wars Empire at War
- Sins of a Solar Empire
- Napoleon Total War (Leider Pervormance mäßig ein graus)
- Shougun 2
- Medieval Total War

die liste könnte ich noch um 10-20 Titel erweitern aber das sind meine Favoriten


----------



## matteo92 (30. Juli 2011)

Empire TW und Dawn of War 2 FTW !!!!!!


----------



## JawMekEf (30. Juli 2011)

Empire Earth 
Desperados 1 (muss man gespielt haben!)
Company of Heroes
Jagged Alliance 2
Anno-Reihe
Age of Mythology


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juli 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> oder welche muß mann gezockt haben ?



Die Total War reihe , ich zock imo Empire Total War .


----------



## COM48 (30. Juli 2011)

1.Age of Empires 1/2 (einfach nur top!, und der erste Teil war mein            erstes Videospiel )
2.Age of Mythology
3.Company of Heroes
4.StarCraft II
5.Die Total War Reihe
6.Lego Rock Raiders (jaja lacht nur, aber ich fand das Game echt gut)


----------



## Lord-Bass-T (31. Juli 2011)

Dawn of War + Addons
Dawn of War 2 + Addons
Anno 1404
World in Conflict


----------



## basic123 (31. Juli 2011)

Generals Zero Hour


----------



## Eftilon (2. August 2011)

Hier meine bestenliste 

Age of Kings
Cossacks1
Warcraft2
Warcraft3
Seven Kingdoms (Das uralte)
Conmand and Conquer Generals
M.A.X. (Mechanised Assault and Exploration, Interplay 1996, kennt das noch jemand ? genial rundenbasiert)

lg

Eftilon


----------



## StevenHav (2. August 2011)

Eindeutig Starcraft 2


----------



## AcerKing (13. August 2011)

Starcaft 1


----------



## Gladiator30 (13. August 2011)

Command & Conquer is spitze


----------



## viggon (24. August 2011)

COM48 schrieb:


> 1.Age of Empires 1/2 (einfach nur top!, und der erste Teil war mein            erstes Videospiel )
> 2.Age of Mythology
> 3.Company of Heroes
> 4.StarCraft II
> ...



Bin ganz einer meinung, CoH und AoE 1 muss man gespielt haben (bald kommt ja auch ein super mod für CoH )
Lego rock raiders hab ich jetzt seit 7 jahren, und ich zocke es immernoch ;D


----------



## alexcologne (26. August 2011)

Hi,

Master of Orion 2
Dune (Die Mutter aller Echtzeit Strats).

Grüße


----------



## amdfreak (29. August 2011)

AoE 1 ist ein muss, genauso wie Stronghold (besonders Legend) finde ich


----------



## pibels94 (30. August 2011)

würde auch sagen: stronghold (Crusader), eins der besten spiele mit der bescheidensten grafik überhaupt


----------



## 23tom23 (1. September 2011)

Imperial Glory!


----------



## Dannenron (1. September 2011)

Auch wenn sich sicher irgendeiner beschwert xD
CnC Alarmstufe Rot und Alamstufe Rot 2
CnC Gernals (die ungeschnitte natürlich ^^) + (das leider geschnittene) Stunde Null


----------



## fire2002de (1. September 2011)

C&C TBS,wc 1-3,


----------



## Rolk (1. September 2011)

Wenn ich die Klassiker weg lasse eindeutig die 10 hier:

-Starcraft 2
-Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
-Rome Total War
-Shogun 2
-Company of Heroes
-Panzer Corps
-Sins of a Solar Empire
-Dawn of War
-Dawn of War 2
-Ruse


----------



## Patze (3. September 2011)

Für mich Age of Empires, Empire Earth, C & C, ein bisschen auch Anno und Siedler.

Amazon.de: Die Besten Kriegsspiele auf PC

Suche Endlos-Strategiespiel mit Weltkarte - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## zockerprince15 (4. September 2011)

Starcraft 2 
die age of empires serie 
Und natürlich die totel war serie
(shogun 2)
Und die Anno reihe
Das sind so meine favoriten


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. September 2011)

meine top ten der besten RTS spiele

10 = Starcraft und add on
9=C&C red alert 3 und add on
8=C&C tiberium konflikt und add on
7=C&C red alert und add on
6=C&C red alert 2 und add on
5=C&C generäle und add on
4=Dawn of war und add ons
3=dawn of war 2 und add on
2=C&C tiberium wars und addon
1= Warzone 2100


----------



## On/OFF (11. September 2011)

ich glaub Syndicate fehlt ^^


----------



## jensi251 (11. September 2011)

Rome TW.


----------



## PunkPuster (14. September 2011)

HdR SuM 2 AdH war eines meiner Lieblingspiele...
Ansonsten: Stronghold Crusader: Top-Spiel für sehr wenig Geld


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (20. September 2011)

1. Civilization (die ganze Serie und aktuell speziell Teil V)
2. Panzer Corps / Panzer General
3. Master of Orion 2
4. Age of Empires 2
5. Warcraft 3 TFT
6. Starcraft 
7. C'n'C
8. Mech Commander 2
9. Total War Serie
10. Dawn of War 2


----------



## Predator7888 (20. September 2011)

SC 2 
Command & Conquer


----------



## MrDeephouse (30. September 2011)

Civ (5)


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

1. Historyline 1914-1918
2. Battle Isle
3. Panzer General
4. Fantasy General
5. Civilization
6. Warcraft 3
7. Rome - Total War
8. C&C 
9. Company of Heroes
10. Starcraft

Irgendwie kommen keine Titel mehr an die alten Schinken, wie Historyline und Battle Isle dran. Gibt nichts vergleichbares, was mich solange gefesselt hat.
Damals Battle Isle vorm Amiga, wenn der Mitspieler an der Runde war, einfach mal ne Stunde warten bis man wieder dran war....ach war das herrlich ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2011)

Auf jeden Fall "_World in Conflict_" 
Klasse Story und Gameplay !


World In Conflict | Ubisoft


Das solltet ihr gespielt haben. Wie ich finde eines der besten Strategiekriegsspiele.

Und natürlich auch noch "_Anno 1404_"


----------



## mds51 (13. Oktober 2011)

[x] Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 + Rise of the Witch-King
[x] C&C 3: Tiberium Wars + Kanes Wrath
[x] Age of Empires II + III
[x] World in Conflict


----------



## PC-Profi (19. Oktober 2011)

Total War Rheie
C&C Tiberium Sun


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

Age of Empires 2
Warcraf 3 + TFT
Command anq Conquer


----------



## MrReal1ty (20. Oktober 2011)

Age Of Empires - ganz klarer Favorit :> Zumindest die ersten beiden.


----------



## Disdroid (28. Oktober 2011)

Stronghold (bis Crusader)
Age of Empires I+II
Supreme Commander I+II
Schlacht um Mittelerde I+II
Anno-Reihe.
Frozen Synapse 

(warum kein Multiplayer für Eufloria )


----------



## michl78 (3. November 2011)

Hi. Was ist mit Medieval 2?

Wird sehr selten erwähnt!!!


----------



## seasons8 (6. November 2011)

Stronghold aber auch nur das Einser und Crusader ... der Rest ? -> 
Age of Empire I + II
Und natürlich Rome Total War + Medieval Total War (I+II)


----------



## 1975jassi (7. November 2011)

Schlacht um Mittelerde 2


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

1. Age of Empires 2 
2. Age of Empires 2
3. Age of Empires 2


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

Für mich einfach alle C&C Teile. Muss aber gestehen am liebsten hätte ich einen neuen C&C Renegade Teil.


----------



## Sasori (21. November 2011)

10.Schlacht um Mittelerde
9. Age of Empires 2
8. Cossacks
7. Dawn of War 2
6. Rise of Nations
5. Schlacht um Mittelerde 2
4. Battle Realms
3. Dawn of War Retribution
2. Supreme Commander 2
1. Dawn of War Dark Crusade


----------



## Jimini (21. November 2011)

In zufälliger Reihenfolge:
- StarCraft
- Command & Conquer 1, 2 & 3
- Dune 2 (sollte jeder RTS-Fan mal gespielt haben)
- StarCraft 2
- Age of Empires 1 & 2 inkl. Addons

MfG Jimini


----------



## NexusEXE (21. November 2011)

1. Supreme Commander forged alliance
2. Supreme commander
3. Age of mythology the titans
4. Age of mythology
5. Command & conquer 3 tiberium wars
6. Command & conquer 3 kanes wrath
7. Age of empires 3 plus addons
8. Schlacht um mittelerde 2
9. Schlacht um mittelerde
10. Ground controll 2


----------



## madeyes (25. November 2011)

echtzeitstrategie: starcraft 2. es gibt zzT nichts besseres.


----------



## Hanzo93 (28. April 2012)

1.Warcraft 3
2.Empire Earth 1
3.Herrscher des Olymp
4.Total War: Shogun 2 + Addon (Fall of the Samurai)
5. C&C
6.Rome Total War
7.Empire:Total War
8./9. Stronghold 1 und 2 (ab Legends war ich nicht mehr begeistert davon)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Mai 2012)

Command and Conquer 3
Command and Conquer Red Alert 3
Dawn of War 1 +Addons
Dawn of War 2 +Addons
Earht 2160
Stronghold Legends
Stronghold Crusader (Extreme)
Stronghold 2
Tropico 3 Demo (KP wie das richtige Game ist)

Mehr hab ich glaub net, zumindest fallen mir keine mehr ein)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Mai 2012)

Platz 1-9 = Total War 2 Medieval , ganz wichtig , mit Ultimate AI Mod. Sonst kann man die Diplomatie vergessen.

Auf Platz 10 neuerdings : Warlock - Master of the Arcane.

Ist ganz witzig und nett gemacht. Hauptsache Fun ... ... ... und Spass macht es !


Edit : Ach .... hätte beinahe CIV4 vergessen


----------



## Preussenhead (11. Mai 2012)

Rome Total War, alle Civilization Teile und nicht zu vergessen sämtliche Command & Conversation Teile


----------



## Ben2010 (15. Mai 2012)

Hmm... Homeworld 2 wird hier viel zu selten genannt wie ich finde.


----------



## Caun (16. Mai 2012)

AoE2 aufjedenfall  .SuM2 auch. Starcraft gehört auch dazu


----------



## jeamal (16. Mai 2012)

1. Starcraft
2. Homeworld 1+2
3. Earth 2160
4. Sins of A Solar Empire
5. Civilization
6. Thandor
7. C&C bis Generals
8. Warcraft 3
9. Men of War
10. Company of Heroes


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Mai 2012)

Uh RTS
Dann 
1 Warzone 2100
2 C&C red alert 2 und add on
3 C&C generäle und add on
4 C&C tiberium wars und add on
5 Starcraft und add on
6 anno 1701 und add on
7 earth trililogie
8 Universe at war
9 ground control serie
10 Supreme comander serie

bisher


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Mai 2012)

Noch 3:
AoE 3 (+beide Addons)
Anno 2070 
Spellforce vielleicht noch.


----------



## Oromus (20. Mai 2012)

Meine Favorites:
1. Die komplette Warcraft Reihe
2. die komplette Starcraft Reihe
3. C&C 1 und 2
4. "Z" --> ein Fehler und du hattest schon verloren
5. K.K.N.D
6. Age of Empires 2 und 3
7. Dune
8. World in Conflict

Bei Warcraft 2 gab es eine Map, die haben mein Kumpel und ich rauf und runter gedaddelt. Ich glaube die hieß Garden of War oder so ähnlich.... Über Nullmodemkabel haben wir gezockt.......


----------



## Pimplegionär (16. Juli 2012)

COMPANY OF HEROES , bin seit 2006 dabei und habe über 6000   games gemacht ....................


----------



## BertIsEvil (23. April 2013)

are you any good? ;D


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. April 2013)

Z! !


----------



## SgtRheinstein (27. April 2013)

Es gibt drei grosse Strategiespiele die einfach nur IMMER noch top sind : AoM , C&C Generals /Zero Hour und Dawn of War 40k !!!! Großartige Spiele mit denen wir viel Zeit aufs Lans verbracht haben! Meiner Meinung nach sollten diese Spiele mal ein gescheites Remake erfahren! (C&C und DoW bekommen diese ja anscheinend bald)


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

1. civilization.

nur krieg ist doch auch langweilig. finde ich jedenfalls


----------



## Iro540 (7. Mai 2013)

Jap jap, nur krieg auch doof. Aber hammer strategiespiel: hearts of iron serie und natuerlich covilization.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Mai 2013)

Ich will mich eigentlich nicht festlegen, wird mir nicht leichtfallen eine Top 10 zu bilden. Oder überhaupt 10 wirklich gute Spiele zusammen zu kriegen, die ich auch ausgiebig gespielt habe. Strategiespiele haben natürlich verschiedene Stärken. Es gibt z.B. Generäle, Cossacks u. Supreme Commander bei denen beinahe keine Story vorhanden ist. Dann gibts Spiele wie Ground Control 1+2, World in Conflict, Starcraft 2, C&C Tiberiumspiele die Ihre Stärken in Story und/oder Präsentation haben.

1. Starcraft 2
2. Ground Control 2
3. Supreme Commander
4. Cossacks 1 (inkl. Addons)
5. C&C 3 Tiberium Wars (inkl. Kanes Rache)
6. C&C Generäle (inkl. Stunde Null)
7. Empire Earth 1
8. World in Conflict
9. Paraworld
10.Age of Mythologie


(X-com, Anno, Spellforce habe ich mal ausgeklammert, da es sich nicht um reine Strategie*krieg*sspiele handelt)


----------



## Xukii (9. Mai 2013)

Starcraft und c&c tiberium wars, anno 1701 mit addon  sind mir die liebsten


----------



## Blizzard0815 (12. Mai 2013)

1. CoH 1 mit Blitzkrieg-Mod und ohne
2. Sämtliche Teile von Blitzkrieg (mein Gott, waren die Missionen teilweise schwer)
3. World in Conflict
4. Wargame: European Escalation
5. Alle Teile von C&C bis Tiberium Wars
6. D-Day (eher unbekannt)
7. Starcraft 1

Alle wirklich gut und empfehlenswert .


----------



## Seeefe (15. Mai 2013)

Blizzard0815 schrieb:


> 1. CoH 1 mit Blitzkrieg-Mod und ohne
> 2. Sämtliche Teile von Blitzkrieg (mein Gott, waren die Missionen teilweise schwer)
> 3. World in Conflict
> 4. Wargame: European Escalation
> ...



Ohhhh Jaaa  Blitzkrieg war echt´n hammer Game  Wobei wieder ein Spiel das beweist, war der erste Teil gut muss die Fortsetzung es nicht auch sein  Blitzkrieg 2 war im Vergleich zu 1 echt miserabel.


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

Dawn of War 1 und 2 mit allen Addons und Suddenstrike war auch ziemlich gut. 
Total Annihilation ist auch ein sehr geiles Spiel, allerdings schon etwas älter.


----------



## Kununa (21. Mai 2013)

Stronghold Crusader - Eines der besten Kriegsstrategiespiele das ich kenne
Anno 1602 - Alt aber klasse
Civ IV - Ebenso

Alles hammer games, die ich seit langem Spiele.


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meine aktuellen Top 10:

Panzer Corps Wehrmacht (mit Mods )
StarDrive
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
Dawn of War I (komplette Serie)
Dawn of War II (komplette Serie)
Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty
Total War (komplette Serie mit Vorteilen bei Rome, Napoleon und Shogun II) 
XCOM Enemy unknown (endlich mal wieder ein halbwegs würdiger Nachfolger)
Company of Heroes
Civilisation IV Colonization
Civilisation V

Oops, sind doch 12 geworden.


----------



## p4n0 (5. Juni 2013)

Warcraft II, weil's warscheinlich mein 1. Strategiespiel war, welches ich aufm PC gedaddelt hab.

Danach noch C&C Tiberiumkonflikt gespielt, ebenfalls n super Spiel.

Bis heute unangetastet aus meiner Sicht


----------



## Florian97450 (7. Juni 2013)

1. CoH
2. C&C (fast alle Teile)
3. Anno (alle Teile)

Für mich einfach unerreicht CoH. Total cooles Spiel und ich freu mich schon auf CoH 2.


----------



## ImNEW (9. Juni 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hier mal meine aktuellen Top 10:
> 
> Panzer Corps Wehrmacht (mit Mods )
> StarDrive
> ...


 
Ist Stardrive zu empfehlen?


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Ist Stardrive zu empfehlen?


 
Das Spiel ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber ich finde es recht gut. Spielt sich ein bischen wie ein auf Singleplayer ausgelegtes Sins of a Solar Empire mit der Möglichkeit Schiffe selbst zu konstruieren.


----------



## happypcuser (20. Juni 2013)

Star Craft ist unglaublich nice, aber Age Of Empire 3 geht auch heutzutage noch locker durch. Die Grafik stimmt auch soweit und das Gameplay ist sehr nice! ansonsten natürlich ''command & conquer'' - Generele !


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (21. Juni 2013)

Für mich bleibt Age of Empires 2 ungeschlagen. Best strategy game of all time. Hat früher schon ewig gefesselt und die Schlachten waren epic.
Apropos aoe2....ist es denn noch spielbar auf windows 7 oder 8?


----------



## zockerprince15 (23. Juni 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt Age of Empires 2 ungeschlagen. Best strategy game of all time. Hat früher schon ewig gefesselt und die Schlachten waren epic.
> Apropos aoe2....ist es denn noch spielbar auf windows 7 oder 8?



Da geb ich dir recht ist echt ein episches game. Zu deiner Frage ich zocken aoe2 auch auf Windows 7 und 8


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Juni 2013)

Battle Isle
Panzer General
Hearts of Iron
Supreme Ruler
Panzer Corps
History line
Total War
Stronghold
Master of Orion
Master of Magic
Galactic Civilisations
Expeditions: Conquistador
Xenonauts
Sword of the Stars

Ja ich weiß, ich mags halt gemächlicher und taktischer


----------



## edaknik (1. Juli 2013)

Die besten:
- Stronghold Crusader
- Stronghold
- Anno 1604
- Civilisation 4
- Medieval 2: Total War
- Die Siedler 3
- etc.


----------



## McPizzaHut (5. August 2013)

Total War Reihe
Crusader Kings 2
Civilization 4/5
CoH
World in Conflict
Stronghold

Nur um ein paar zu nennen


----------



## Eftilon (7. August 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt Age of Empires 2 ungeschlagen. Best strategy game of all time. Hat früher schon ewig gefesselt und die Schlachten waren epic.
> Apropos aoe2....ist es denn noch spielbar auf windows 7 oder 8?



ja das spiel ist legendär, kein rts danach habe ich so intensiv gespielt.

es ist auf alle fälle auch in Win7 spielbar, es gibt sogar eine möglichkeit es auf full hd zu spielen, such mal in "widescreengaming". 

Und steam hat auch eine hd version raus gebracht, die kostet aber etwas geld.


eftilon


----------



## Aytirian (23. August 2013)

AKTUELL:

Starcraft 2
Anno 2070
Age of Empires HD Edition
Company of Heroes 2



Welche muss man gespielt haben?

Starcraft 1 & 2
Command ans Conquer, vor allem die ersten teile, nach Alarmstufe Rot 2 gefiel es mir nicht mehr.
Age of Empires 
Siedler
Anno
Total war


----------



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2013)

Habe Warcraft 3 - Reign of Chaos und Addon Frozen Throne als sehr gut empfunden und es auch längere Zeit gespielt. Ist jedenfalls sehr competitive, was das Spiel für mich so eindrucksvoll gemacht hat. Dank dem World Editor gibt es auch eine Vielzahl an anderen Maps, wie natürlich DotA aber auch anders. Das hat es sehr abwechslungsreich gemacht.

Mit Warcraft 3 hat man sich per se ja nicht nur ein Spiel, sondern auch ein Werkzeug und eine Community gekauft. Letztere ist leider mittlerweile zum Teil schon verfallen.


----------



## xfire89x (28. Oktober 2013)

Empire earth
AoE
Starcraft 1 + addon
Starcraft 2  + addon
C&C die alten teile
Dune 2000 <---- da hätte ich jetzt mal wieder richtig Bock drauf 
Soase alle teile
Homeworld 1+2
Warcraft 3
Caesar 3


----------



## ThomasHAFX (31. Oktober 2013)

SpellForce, fast alle Teile bis  Faith in Destiny ; )


----------



## Tymotee (8. November 2013)

AoE
C&C 1&2
Starcraft 2
Warcraft 3


----------



## machero (12. November 2013)

Age of Empires III - Complete Edition !!! 

Hammer-Game


----------



## -Ultima- (15. November 2013)

Starcraft 2
Warcraft 3
Anno 2070


----------



## Asteroids (28. Januar 2014)

Wurde hier schon die Men of War-Reihe gennant? Zumal jetzt im Februar das neue Men of War: Assault Squad 2 rauskommt.

Jeder der Company of Heroes mag, sollte sich Men of War einmal anschauen. 

Letztens habe ich mich beim Steam-Free-Weekend an CoH2 versucht. Im Vergleich zu Men of War ist CoH doch schon arg "casual". Wer auf anspruchsvolles Taktikgeplänkel im Stil von CoH steht, sollte Men of War unbedingt mal ausprobieren.

Bei Men of War sollte man auf jeden Fall keine Angst vor folgenden Dingen haben:
Mikromanagement
enormer Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## hann96 (15. März 2014)

Auf jedem Fall Company of heroes, das Spiel kann man einfach nicht toppen, nach meiner Meinung!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Men of War ist  das beste Spiel Ever. Es macht super viel Spaß und ist super schwer. Ich hatte das mit 2 Weltkrieg  3 Wochen auf easy


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (17. März 2014)

Age of Empires: 1+2
Empire Earth
Sid Meier's Civilization
Total War-Series
Caesar 3
CoH
World at War


----------



## shadie (17. März 2014)

Anno 1404 + Venedig addon
Anno 2070
Age of Empires 1+2
Civilisation 5
Empire Earth 1+2 (gestern bei GOG eingekauft weil ichs mit cd´s leid war)
Warcraft 3
C&C Alarmstufe Rot (alter Teil) früher gezockt bis zum Umfallen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2014)

Age of Empires
Empire Earth
Sid Meier's Civilization
Total War-Series
Caesar 3
CoH
Settlers +++++ aber nur bis 3 der Rest ist Schrott.


----------



## jonas1212 (3. April 2014)

Also supreme commander is auch top.Empire Earth 1 is auch cool aber des 2 find ich ned so toll.Wie is eig des 3er?


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

......ohne Wertungsreihenfolge:

Steel Panthers
Div. Total War (Rome1 oder Med2 zB. die neueren kenn ich noch net)
TOAW III Matrix ed.
Harpoon
War In The Pacific Adm. ed.
Ich glaube das letzte Europa Universalis ist auch gut (während die frühen Versionen verbugt waren, wie üblich bei Paradox)

Das waren so die, die ich in den letzten 3-4 Jahren meist spielte, mir fallen sicher noch mehr ein. Das sind alles 2D games und meist rundenbasiert und eher hardcore lol. Hearts Of Iron 1+2 hab auich ne Zeitlang gespielt, aber die sind mir doch zu unhistorisch....

Dann auch noch ne Frage zu TOTAL WAR:

Welches ist das beste nach Med2 ? Und was man auch mit PC auf Stand 08/09 spielen kann ? Danke. Achso: Soll ohne Steam sein.....


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. April 2014)

Age of Empires 1 und 2
Die Siedler 2 - 5
Command and Conquer
Starcraft 1 und 2
Empire Earth 1
Die Anno Serie
Achja das non Plus Ultra > Strongholt Crusader . Dieses Burgen Einreißen und Bauen macht einfach mächtig spaß 
Oder das Feindliche Lager in der Burg in Flammen Stecken und dann zuschauen, wie die Burg eingeht vom Gegner ^^


----------



## Varkolac (16. April 2014)

Rise of Nations ist mMn ein geniales und das beste Strategiespiel.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (16. April 2014)

Age of Empires
Civilization IV+V
Supreme Commander 2
Stronghold Crusader


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gerade Sudden Strike 1 wieder installiert^^ ...oh, verdammt, es ist ja schon Sonntag, war nicht eben noch Freitag Abend?^^


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Mai 2014)

Varkolac schrieb:


> Rise of Nations ist mMn ein geniales und das beste Strategiespiel.


 
Ist auch mit das einzige Strategiespiel, was ich kenne, wo man die Welt erobern kann.


----------



## haii91 (28. Mai 2014)

starcraft 2


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal, warum wird der Thread noch weiter geführt, wisst ihr eigentlich wie alt er ist ?
Ich glaube kaum das sich der TE noch großartig dafür interessiert, da auch das meiste schon x mal wiederholt wurde.


----------

